# SWORTC FT



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Anybody have the callbacks for the Open from today????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They start on Thursdays up there???

FOM


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> They start on Thursdays up there???
> 
> FOM


South Western is running 2 Opens, 1 on Thursday & Friday and another on Saturday & Sunday + Am, Qual & Junior (Derby) on the weekend.

Howard


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> They start on Thursdays up there???
> 
> FOM


Lainee this club added a second Open to their FT that is why there is a Thursday start for this Open. The grounds are very nice and the water is awesome where South West Ontario runs the FT at. Typically they start both the Open and Amateur on Saturday; some clubs start the Open on Friday.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Interesting....I hope this doesn't catch on down here in the states....

FOM


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*why*

Although if it did it would sure cut down on some travel costs, with $3 dollar a gallon gas. I know it would cause the amateurs to have to take off more work, but I would think the pro's might like the idea....just thinking out loud. I do not think you would want to do it a few weekends in a row.

Thinking out loud regards,

Aaron


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> Interesting....I hope this doesn't catch on down here in the states....
> 
> FOM


Actually, I like it. It allows me to let my pro Kevin Cheff run the Opens this week while I work and make money to pay him. I will show up on Saturday morning and run Am as well as my young dog in the Q.

Howard


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: why*



Aaron Homburg said:


> Although if it did it would sure cut down on some travel costs, with $3 dollar a gallon gas. I know it would cause the amateurs to have to take off more work, but I would think the pro's might like the idea....just thinking out loud. I do not think you would want to do it a few weekends in a row.
> 
> Thinking out loud regards,
> 
> Aaron


I guess I can understand (thanks for the email, you know how you are  ) with the locations being remote and trials few and far apart - but I would hate to see a trend like that here in the states.....

Trust me $3 a gallon in gas is cheaper than trying to get more days off work. 

Also I don't think I'd want to triple stake my dog ( 2 Opens and an Am ). I can see Bullet coming unglued quickly!

FOM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't look for it to happen in the lower 48 anytime soon, unless there is a rule change.

KG


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Howard,
Please keep us posted. I have to know how my boy Ty is doing, and oh yeah, Kevin, too.
For that matter, a full listing of results would be really nice. I've thrown a bird or two for one or two of those dawgs.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

33 called back to the Land Blind....I can only tell You who was not amoung them....Me.

Tough double retired triple indent in the first...longest bird right retired...415yrds...Left Retired 385yrds....Mid Go bird 185yrds. All with elements of cheat...angled dithc and road crossings...and a 50yd swim with a reentry over a Point if You wanted to do the test perfect... 

Gar


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Gar,
how many were entered?
Glynn


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*See some of you there*

Will be bird boying Saturday.

Look forward to seeing some of you there.

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

I heard this morning that 21 are going to the water blind, unfortunately my dog Tie is not one of them, lost on the land blind after a great set of marks. 

Howard


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Glynn....there was 51 entered for Thursday...and I think 44 after a scratch for Saturdays.

Howard....Indeed Tie's Marks where very good. The blind they were setting Up looked very tough. Matter of fact...all of Kevin's dogs looked great for the Marks.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Keep us posted as to results -- weather should be good all weekend -- best of luck to everybody


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Canadienne Trials*

How does one go about seeing the list of entries and numbers? It's not on EE and I have not been able to find that info on the link provided a couple weeks ago on another thread inviting us all to come up to Canada to trial. I think I have some "family" in the SoWestOntario trials this week-end.

If anyone is able to add names to numbers, I'd appreciate it  

Diane


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Canadienne Trials*



Diane Brunelle said:


> How does one go about seeing the list of entries and numbers? It's not on EE and I have not been able to find that info on the link provided a couple weeks ago on another thread inviting us all to come up to Canada to trial. I think I have some "family" in the SoWestOntario trials this week-end.
> 
> If anyone is able to add names to numbers, I'd appreciate it
> 
> Diane


http://www.nrcc-canada.com/


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

OPEN RESULTS


1st--Adam Acres Muddy Creek--O/H Jerry Younglove
2nd--NFTCH Bigguns Big Chill--Dygos
3rd--Risky--Devos
4th--Dygos--not sure what dog

don't have any info on jams

Very difficult set of water marks. Only one dog did them without a handle!!

Barb


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats to Jerry and you Barb! Alright!!!!

Angie


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

Congrats Jerry & Barb
Glynn


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO JERRY AND CREE!!!!


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats Jerry and Barb -- and just as an aside to Diane B., unfortunately we don't have EE or anything like that up here in Canada -- so it's somewhat hard to get the type of info that you were looking for until the results are actually posted -- and they are not usually officially posted until some time after the usual trial -- but at least we have the RTF and other forums that can give us more up to date results -- any way the best of luck to all competitors -- especially to Team Baypoint -- the weather sounds great -- hope everybody has a good time


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thanks*

Mike and Kevin,
Thank you for the info...keep those posts coming!
Diane


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Diane
Who is the "family" that you think you have running at SWORTC FT??? I might know them


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

Callbacks for tommorrow....

*Amature*

1. MAx Flys Lumpy - Barb Younglove
2. Counterpoints Wind it Up - Roger Herpolsheimer
4. Boston Creek's Chase MH CD WCX - Bruce Kelly
7. Niagara's Own Ripley - Ron Harnick
9. Cpoints Take it to the Limit - Roger Herpolsheimer
10. Live the Dream - Darline Scott or David Broomhead
11. FC L and L Black Tie Affair - Howard Simpson
21. FTCH AFTCH Stop Drop and Roll - Al Arnold
24. Marshgrass Nicked for Life - Larry & Jenny DeLeemans
25. Adam Acres Muddy Creek - Jerry Younglove

This is only a partial call back since due to an error one owner/handler left. They will be finishing this and then moving on to the 3rd ( Water marks)

Drew


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

*Open Call Backs*

Max Flys Lumpy - Barb Younglove
FTCH AFTCH She:Kon Kawera Hon:TSI - David Thompson
Contender's Dora - Kevin Cheff
FC ARC Sally's South Paw - Jim Dorobek
FTCH Duk Dwg's Ali McCall - Dan Devos
Morira River Maddy - David Thompson
Taylorlabs Countress - Dan Devos
Adam Acres Muddy Creek - Jerry Younglove
Basil Edens Wild Mena - Kevin Cheff
2006 NFTCH FTCH Big Guns Big Chill - Charles Dygros
L and L's Black Tie Affair - Kevin Cheff
Seasides Cutty Sark - Kevin Cheff
FTCH AFTCH Maxfly's Xena Rise - Charles Dygros
FTCH AFTCH Stop Drop and Roll - Al Arnold
AFC Jarbar Click On - Jerry Younglove


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks Drew -- good to see Barb and Jerry Younglove in there with two Click offspring -- best of luck to them with Lumpy and Surge from half brother Maxx (who gets to play tomorrow in Junior) looks like Tie are doing OK (with Howard in Amateur and Kevin in Open) -- good luck to everybody tomorrow -- especially best wishes to Team Baypoint (hoping that Dan has a good day with two dogs in Open and Junior dogs)


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi Mike,

The "family" I'm thinking of is Ambertrail, but I may have the wrong trial.
Thanks for asking and to all those who connected names to numbers for me

Diane


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

Amature 

1st Max Flys Lumpy
2nd Live the Dream
3rd Adam acres Muddy Creek
4th FC L and L's Black Tie affair
CM Niagra's own Alien Ripley

Open

1st 2006 NFTCH FTCH Big Guns Big Chill - Charles Dygros 
2nd FTCH AFTCH Stop Drop and Roll - Al Arnold
3rd Adam Acres Muddy Creek - Jerry Younglove 
4th AFC Jarbar Click On - Jerry Younglove
Cm Max Fly Lumpy
CM FTCH AFTCH Maxfly's Xena Rise - Charles Dygros
Res CM Seasides Cutty Sark - Kevin Cheff 


There is also some other Cm's I forgot to mention. I will try and add them later.

Drew


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job Howard,

That is now FC AFTCH L and L's Black Tie affair


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any Junior results ???? Qualifying?????


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Forgot to add my congrats to Howard and Tie on AFTCH -- and also congrats to Barb and Jerry Younglove with first in Amateur with Lumpy and 4th in Open with Surge plus two 3rds in Am and Open with Adam Acres Muddy Creek


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Kevin Hannah said:


> Nice job Howard,
> 
> That is now FC AFTCH L and L's Black Tie affair


Thanks Kevin, just a note about the Amateur, Donald Martin & Scott Adams set up a magnificent set of tests. Both marking series were beautiful and difficult without trickery, and the land blind was a heart stopper.

Howard


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Any results for Qualifying or Junior?????


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

a HUGE congratulations to my husband, Jerry who ran all the dogs this weekend because I was unable to attend. 15 points with 2 wins in one weekend is quite an accomblishment!! Not to mention finishing a dog also. 3 year old "Cree" is now AFTCH Adam Acres Muddy Creek. 


I can only hope that I still have a dog of my own when I return...)


Way to go, HONEY!!!

Barb


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ditto what Barb said - way to go HONEY!!!! You, too, BARB!!!!
So glad Cree has letters in front of his name. There is no doubt in my mind he'll have lots more in the future.
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh - before I forget - way to go Tie and Howard!
YEEHAW!
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

*Great Weekend*

Indeed....the South West Club did a fantastic job hosting the event this year. Weather could not have been nicer....Logistics went very well.

Congratulations to Howard and Tie. 

Jerry...Wow...what a Great weekend with your Crew. Cree indeed is the Real deal!

Dan...Great weekend winning the Qual with Do-It and The Jr. with Dana.

2 Wins in 2 starts for Dana of Long Point....Looks like the start of a trend. 

Gar


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

byounglove said:


> a HUGE congratulations to my husband, Jerry who ran all the dogs this weekend because I was unable to attend. 15 points with 2 wins in one weekend is quite an accomblishment!! Not to mention finishing a dog also. 3 year old "Cree" is now AFTCH Adam Acres Muddy Creek.


Hey Barb & Jerry, congrats on Cree's title, he looked really good all weekend, and Lumpy ran a great trial as well. See you at Wolverine next weekend.

Howard


----------



## Davadar (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to congratulate Al Arnold and Dave Broomhead who own littermates, Al owns FTCH AFTCH Stop Drop and Roll (Mya) and Dave who
owns Live The Dream (Tri).
Al placed 2nd in the Open and Dave placed 2nd in the Amateur.

In addition to his placement at SWORTC, Tri received a Jam in the Amateur at Buckeye last month and last weekend at Niagara he received a 4th in the Open and a 4th in the Amateur. 
- Not too bad for a dog that we thought we were going to sell last summer!!
__________________


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to Dave and Al -- and Dave and Darlene, I'm sure you're glad that you didn't sell Tri now


----------

